# Size Friendly lesson programs?



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

Size friendly lesson programs seem to be difficult to come by (in the central MA area anyway) as instructors often do not have mounts large enough for substantial riders.

Where do all the big girls and boys go for lessons? Can you reccomend any size friendly lesson programs?

1. City, State
2. Barn Name
3. Diciplines offered
4. Review

Thanks in advance

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I oppted for private lessons on my own horses. Finding anywhere that will give you lessons on their horses is ni on impossible.

I have a great riding instructor who concentrate on having me correctly ride her to build up the right muscle groups in her.


----------

